# 46" inch TV - Buying Help! :!:



## vinaych (May 4, 2014)

Hi all,
Unable to decide on which TV to buy. And need to buy one by end of day tomorrow!

Have a budget of 75k and considering to get a 46/47/48inch TV. 
(Can't get a 50" because there is an enclosure for the TV in the house and a 50incher wouldn't fit!)

It is for the parents. They watch mostly SD content with the occasional HD channel thrown in.
I so want to buy a plasma TV, but have discovered that there is no plasma TV in that size. It is either a 43inch or a 50inch!

These are the two models I have liked..
Samsung 46F5500
Samsung 48H5100

Any other TVs that are 46"/47" in size with good picture quality and within my budget? Please help.

PS: LG 47incher didn't appeal to me!


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2014)

Whats the viewing distance? size of TV depends on the viewing distance. 

also don't buy a TV in a day, take your parents for some showroom and let them check a few models. It took us about 3 weeks to decide on a TV.


----------



## vinaych (May 4, 2014)

Hi RCuber,
The viewing distance is about 14ft.


----------



## Minion (May 6, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; inch TV - Buying Help! *

get  42W700B BRAVIA

- - - Updated - - -

OR if you are inclined towards samsung get 40F6400.


----------



## vinaych (May 6, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; inch TV - Buying Help! *



Minion said:


> get  42W700B BRAVIA
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> OR if you are inclined towards samsung get 40F6400.



Thank you for the reply. However, a 40"/42" inch TV is small for our living room!


----------



## Minion (May 6, 2014)

^You have to compromise a bit you either get a good performing t.v or a larger budget t.v within your budget choice is yours.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 26, 2014)

Samsung 48H5100 seems to be a good set considering its price.


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

Get any Sony Triluminos if you can, they are all good and PQ is miles ahead of other brands.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 26, 2014)

Samsung is providing good panels these days do check out.


----------

